# Benelli M2



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't seem to get a straight answer out of the guys at scheels and cabela's here in forks so i'm wondering if anyone can help me out here. At $900 where does an M2 fit on the gun spectrum. What is it lacking compared to the higher end sbe2 and vinci. And also what does it have over a gun like the 600 dollar M3500? In contradiction to the typical past stoger guns, I've heard good thinks considering the build and reliability of the 3500. Thanks to all who reply. :beer:


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

The M2 has a solid rceiver, same action, 3' chamber, same stock set up.

The SBE has a barrel that has the top of the receiver built in, same montefeltro action, 3 1/2" chamber.

Vinci new design but still recoil operated, 3" and 3 1/2" chambers depending on version, totally diferent stock, takes down into 3 main pieces.

M2 older and proven design that is reliable with almost any 3" and 2 3/4" round. SBE I and II older and also proven that will shoot 3 1/2" shells but may not shoot light 2 3/4" reliably, geared towards goose hunters. Vinci latest and greatest so everyone has to have one, or so they think. Jury is still out.

Stoeger, no experience, though reports of reliabilty issues in the past. May have been worked out by now. Can't say for sure but broken firing pins and bolt handles falling out comes to mind. Stock may not be adjustable.


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for your input Driggy :thumb:


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Check out this review of the M2: http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...so/gun-review-benelli-m2-tactical-comfortech/


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've honestly shot thousands of round through an M1, then several more thousand through a M2. And even more through the montefeltro and SBE. They are super reliable. I've shot them in -30 F and 100+ degrees. the only problems that i've ever had was me not cleaning them every few cases. I've had a couple of bolt heads crack, ejectors round off, ejectors break off and that's about it after many many rounds.

They're good to go.

xdeano


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys i'll keep your insight in mind.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had one for several years and I love it. I opted for the M2 and a paternmaster over the SBE2 because there really is no need for 3.5" shells for regular season ducks and geese. I have even shot many late december geese with no problems killing birds. Its a great gun, the only jams i have had were my own fault, feeding muddy shells into the gun or having large pieces of grass inside the receiver. The only difference i know of between the $800 and the $1200 is the comfertech stock. I bought the nicer stock but i really haven't noticed a difference.


----------

